# diciassei



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Ho letto da qualche parte (ma purtroppo non mi ricordo più i dettagli) che esiste qualche regione (o forse meglio: dialetto/lingua regionale) in Italia, dove il numero 16 si dice _diciassei _(o variante locale di questo termine) invece di _sedici_. 

Precisazione:
Una tale costruzione, in genere, non mi pare in assoluto "strana", visto che p.e. anche in spagnolo si dice così, ma m'interesserebbe sapere se le mie informazioni sono giuste e di quali regioni si tratta?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Francis,

Io non l'ho mai sentito, se non come errore deliberato, come scherzo che ricalca la composizione dei numeri appena successivi (diciassette, diciotto, diciannove).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Anch'io mi prendo la responsabilità d'aver scritto, in un post recente, che mi piace usarlo. Io però lo uso — ripeto, per vezzo — solo nell'espressione "dicia(s)sei o dicia(s)sette". Non, invece, in "quindici e dicia(s)sei". E men che meno in "Nell'ultimo anno delle superiori eravamo rimasti in dicia(s)sei".

Cari (s)saluti.  

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Anch'io mi prendo la responsabilità d'aver scritto, in un post recente, che mi piace usarlo....


E' stato appunto questo che m'ha ispirato  ...

Però ho trovato la risposta!!  Si tratta del dialetto marchigiano centrale, nel quale sedici si dice _*digissei*. 
_(fonte: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingue_romanze#Criteri_di_classificazione)


----------



## giginho

Confesso a Voi fratelli che io da piccolo ero convinto che diciassei fosse giusto!

Ogni tanto lo uso per diletto sebbene non sia corretto, come ha egregiamente illustrato Re Giorgio!


----------



## francisgranada

E' interessante che, come vedo, la parola _dicias(s)ei_ in qualche modo non suona male. Invece _diciac(c)inque _o _dieci(c)quattro,_ non li riesco ad immaginare bene ... Voi sì?


----------



## giginho

Quattordici = dieci-quattro lo si dice solo nelle comunicazioni via radio, per esempio in caso di comunicazioni tra la torre di controllo e un aereo, per evitare incomprensioni. Nel linguaggio comune suona come un pugno nelle orecchie, a mio parere!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, gigi.

Io credo che sia tutta questione d'abitudine — e di farci l'orecchio. Non a _dieci-quattro_, bada bene, ma all'assai più agile, dinamico, scattante diciacquattro. Vuoi mettere?!

GS  ​


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Giorgio .

Non sono Gigi, ma mi prendo la responsabilità del termine _dieci(c)quattro_, visto che lo avevo "inventato" (proposto) io. Non ve lo riesco a spiegare bene perché, ma per me in qualche modo _diciuno, diciaddue, diciattré, diciacquattro _e_ diciaccinque_ suonano peggio di _dieciuno, diecid(d)ue, dieci(t)tré, dieci(c)quattro _e_ dieci(c)cinque _...  anche se certamente sono meno "dinamici". Altrimenti hai ragione (ovviamente), è sicuramente questione d'abitudine. 

F.


----------



## VogaVenessian

giginho said:


> Quattordici = dieci-quattro lo si dice solo nelle comunicazioni via radio, per esempio in caso di comunicazioni tra la torre di controllo e un aereo, per evitare incomprensioni. Nel linguaggio comune suona come un pugno nelle orecchie, a mio parere!


Per esperienza, obietto alla tua: si leggono solo le unità o il numero intero, proprio per evitare malintesi. 14 sarebbe "1 - 4", mai "10 - 4" perchè potrebbe intenderai come "1-0-4".


----------



## giginho

Voga, non obietto la tua esperienza, ma spesse volte ci sono dei codici che sostituiscono le parole, in tutto e per tutto come l'alfabeto fonetico NATO.

Roger = ricevuto

10-4 = pronto all'intervento (10 = pronto, 4 = intervengo) è per esempio un codice in cui mi sono imbattuto usato dagli elicotteristi della polizia USA ed è lo stesso usato dalla polizia a terra USA. Non è usato in Italia a quanto ne so


----------



## VogaVenessian

Ok Giginho. Forte e chiaro. Ciao


----------



## Youngfun

La mia professoressa d'italiano dice sempre di*e*ciotto 
Invece l'errore più comune tra i cinesi è dire diciaoto, ventiuno, ventioto, trentauno, trentaoto...

Peccato, visto che in molte lingue romanze come spagnolo, portoghese e altre si usano forme equivalenti a "diciassei", ho sempre sospettato che esistesse una forma del genere almeno in italiano antico. Ma nessuno sembra confermare il mio sospetto... abbiamo solo il vezzo personale di Giorgio e la forma dialettale marchigiana.



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Cari (s)saluti.


Sbaglio, o qui non c'è raddoppiamento sintattico?


----------



## giginho

Youngfun said:


> La mia professoressa d'italiano dice sempre di*e*ciotto
> Invece l'errore più comune tra i cinesi è dire diciaoto, ventiuno, ventioto, trlentauno, trlentaoto...
> 
> Peccato, visto che in molte lingue romanze come spagnolo, portoghese e altre si usano forme equivalenti a "diciassei", ho sempre sospettato che esistesse una forma del genere almeno in italiano antico. Ma nessuno sembra confermare il mio sospetto... abbiamo solo il vezzo personale di Giorgio e la forma dialettale marchigiana.



Oltre al vezzo del Re Giorgio c'è anche l'ignoranza del Giginho da piccolo!!!!!


----------



## Youngfun

Chiedo scusa, mi era sfuggito il tuo post


----------



## giginho

Figurati!!! scherzavo, ovviamente!


----------

